# Speedometer cable and hub driver



## Kelpie3 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm looking for a cable and hub attachment for a speedometer for my Roadmaster.  The cable and hub attachment is like this one:






Thanks,


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jul 29, 2014)

Still looking......


----------



## Kelpie3 (Sep 5, 2014)

Still looking....  I don't have to have one the exact type as the one in the picture, just something that will work.

Thanks,


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jul 17, 2015)

Still looking...  If anyone sent me a PM, please resend.  I accidentally deleted some of my PM's.

Thanks,


----------



## rodeo1988 (Jul 17, 2015)

Kelpie3 said:


> Still looking...  If anyone sent me a PM, please resend.  I accidentally deleted some of my PM's.
> 
> Thanks,




I think I have one like that but is all metal no plastic like your picture, I will check my cables tonight,, Thank you


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jul 30, 2015)

Bump - Still Looking


----------



## Kelpie3 (Aug 8, 2015)

Bump - Still looking


----------



## Kelpie3 (Aug 13, 2015)

Still looking.  If anyone has a different cable that would fit a Western Flyer speedometer, I would take it.  I don't have to have the same cable driver that is in the picture.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Aug 13, 2015)

Kelpie3 said:


> Still looking.  If anyone has a different cable that would fit a Western Flyer speedometer, I would take it.  I don't have to have the same cable driver that is in the picture.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## rodeo1988 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Kelpie3 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey Rodeo, PM me a price shipped for one of the two hub driver and cables on the bottom of the picture.


----------

